# launching personal chef business



## sandra sd (Apr 7, 2005)

Calling all Personal Chefs.......Do any of you price your services strictly by the hour (plus groceries) -- rather than by the number of meals you prepare? Do you have a minimum charge (e.g., 3 hours)?

Can you share any pricing feedback from your clients?

Thanks!


----------



## sandra sd (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks - 

I am putting together package pricing (excluding groceries) for weekly personal chef services, as well as a '3-course dinner for 2' price (also excluding groceries). So... you think the dinner price should just be my hourly rate, not a package, cause it's "prime time"? Hm...


----------

